
Disney to pull movies from Netflix, plans launch of ESPN, Disney streaming - mudil
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-walt-disney-results-idUSKBN1AO2C4
======
xupybd
Gah how fractured is the streaming market going to get? Netflix is really
declining in good content.

~~~
whipoodle
Streaming is moving from what Netflix was years ago, to a model where the
distributor is the producer. The distribution part is comparatively easy,
especially for a firm like Disney that already owns and runs content
distribution outlets.

~~~
Bilters
A diversified market for every distributor another platform isn't going to
work. I recon people are not willing to take more than 3/5 subscriptions for
watching their movies / series. And what if you want to watch that single
movie, you need to go and buy that one, or do they offer a platform where you
can rent / stream that one movie?

~~~
whipoodle
I don't really know, iTunes maybe?

